# Who can name all these 1st Generation American Isshin-Ryu students?



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the pleasure of their company at Master Mitchum's house this evening.  It was amazing to hear their stories.




100_3672 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## scottie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know the first one but, 
 ?John Bartusevics? ,Russell Best, Tokumura Kensho Sensei (I can't even began to spell his name), Master Harold Mitchum, Master Tom Lewis, Master Clarence Ewing


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 31, 2011)

Scottie,
You spelled Tokumura Sensei's name correctly


----------



## Victor Smith (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. I knew  Lewis Sensei (my original instructor) was attending a meeting at  Mitchum Sensei's yesterday but am surprised to see the photograph already.

Mitchum Sensei was visiting Mr. Lewis dojo when I took my black belt examination in 1979.  I received my Sho-dan from Mr. Lewis and the IKC that evening and Mr. Mitchum promoted Mr. Lewis to Seichi-dan the same day.

This photograph brings back man memories.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 31, 2011)

I see Karl Hovey standing in the blue shirt if I'm not mistaken -- and I think I see the back of Wayne Wayland's head.

I've had the chance to train with Tom Lewis in a couple of seminars.  He's a very good, very approachable instructor.  I also recognize the gentlemen seated in the red shirt, though I can't dredge up his name.


----------



## scottie (Aug 1, 2011)

The guy in the red shirt was Russell Best. Also standing behind Mr. Ewing is Grand Master Phil Little 10th Dan, inheritor of the Harold Long Lineage (black shirt) and Master Doyle Seiber, Student of Masters Long, Harrell, and Mitchum both are my Instructors. I was the guy with the white hat on. We were all looking back someone almost fell walking down the steep, wet hill. What a day!!! Victor Master Lewis was the funniest and a bundle of history. That day may go down as one of the greatest days ever in karate for me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are some more photos from the BBQ at Master Mitchum's:




100_3683 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3681 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3682 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3687 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3685 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3673 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3669 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3664 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3663 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr




100_3665 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------

